# Conveyor Dryer Plug Issue



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

Just curious if anyone else has had an issue with their dryers melting plugs and the metal prong looking burned or black. 

Currently, where our conveyor dryer is set up we have to run an extension cord to the wall outlet and the 12g cord that we used, now has a melted prong hole (not the technical term) and the metal prong from the dryer is black. 

This is a temp set up as we are remodeling the room that it currently is in and shortly it should have its own electrical outlet. 

Just wanted anyone's thoughts at what is going on. Is it the extension cord? Will I run into the same issue once plugged into the wall? Is it a wiring issue?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

Could be several things - element drawing more amperage than cord is rated, cord ends with corrosion cause resistance which increases amp draw, etc. you should really not be running an extension cord with your dryer. 

...but I understand sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

easyrider1340 said:


> Could be several things - element drawing more amperage than cord is rated, cord ends with corrosion cause resistance which increases amp draw, etc. you should really not be running an extension cord with your dryer.
> 
> ...but I understand sometimes you do what you gotta do.


Thanks for the reply and I agree. It's a short-term issue I hope.


----------

